# 2 week wait, period cramps and discharge! help



## rafaella (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi, this is my first ever post. I have always been reading but never asked for any advice.. Today is a different day as I feel so helpless, confused, scared and on the verge of breaking down.. My husband and I have been trying for 7 years now, had 4 unsuccesfull iuis and this is our first ivf.. I'm in the 2 week wait and I've got 2 days left until my blood test.. I have done hpt since day 7 post 3dt but they all have been negative.. I've had really sore breasts and I am guessing that is down to the cyclogest I've been using.. However, for the last 2 days  I have had some period type  cramps and this morning found brown discharge.. This usually indicates my period is about to start.. So sad as I'm thinking it has not worked.. Any ideas? Thank u. Xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Brown discharge can also indicate an implantation bleed as well Hun you just never know.


----------



## misstickle (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi looks like we are in the same position.  All be going well until today day 11 after et.  Started with brown/red stain, then redder, now nothing, am convinced its my period coming.  Have had the 'period' feeling since sunday and just done a hpt and its negative - going mental!  hubby wants me to wait til friday for the one the doc gave us to do before I completely lose the plot!


----------



## rafaella (Feb 12, 2013)

Not knowing is the worst feeling in the world! I'm usually such a control freak that this is unbearable! I actually cut off all the hpt as I decided not to test until my blood is done.. I had a few cheap tests left and I  thought I cannot be trusted with them as curiosity will no doubt take over tomorrow morning! Fingers crossed all isn't lost...praying for everyone in the same position as me Xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Try not to test, I have early tested for the past 4 mornings including today all BFN....today I have had horrific AF cramps and been 'knicker checking' all day long, no bleeding so far but am not hopeful mainly because of the early testing 


I am 11dp2dt


Xx


----------



## goddessdream (Aug 23, 2012)

Good luck girls, keep us posted!


----------



## misstickle (Jan 5, 2013)

12dp3dt - bleeding heavily   think I know the outcome.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

So sorry Miss Tickle    IF is so cruel


12dp2dt red blood and cramps for me too


Xxx


----------



## frenchie999 (Feb 1, 2013)

Good luck to you all, its so frustrating


----------



## misstickle (Jan 5, 2013)

it's not nice salia - how are you feeling now.  Think I have made my mind up & just want to get to friday to test and know for definite


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

My clinic have said for me to test tomorrow as I have already tested and its been negative. Laid in bed with cramps and still bleeding  xx


----------



## rafaella (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that you are bleeding... 2nd day brown spotting for me.. I'm so scared to get the blood done tomorrow as I have a bad feeling that AF is coming any time soon now.. Test tomorrow morning and results will be ready in the afternoon.. Will be a long day tomorrow! Please keep everything crossed! Xxxxx


----------



## misstickle (Jan 5, 2013)

rafaella, have you had any more discharge or bleeding?  Good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## rafaella (Feb 12, 2013)

I've had some dark brown spotting today as well, not major amount but consistently all day, period pain and funny feeling in my tummy as well as if AF is lurking around the corner, makes me sick with worry for tomorrow.. Have a bad feeling that it hasn't worked  but I  won't know for sure till 2pm tomorrow when I get my results xxx


----------



## unicorn4176 (Feb 19, 2012)

*Saila*: Following this thread. Sorry to hear you are cramping.  There have been instances of some BFNs going on to BFPs (with a lot of bleeding). I know how it is and I am hoping and praying for you...  

*rafaella*: I have had spotting and bleeding even after I have turned BFP along with small cramps, aching legs just like when I get my periods. I have been asked to take as much bed rest as possible and it seems to working well for me. Best of luck and please put your feet up for the next few days.


----------



## rafaella (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you unicorn for re-assurance.. I will take it easy. Just back from my blood test, fingers and toes crossed... 2pm cannot come quick enough.. I had a mini melt down last night when I thought I'd seen red blood and was prepared to welcome my AF this morning... So far only brown spotting again, had a cry this morning as well as I hadn't slept much and feel exhausted, physically and mentally.. I'm hoping for the best but preparing for the worst. Xxxx


----------



## misstickle (Jan 5, 2013)

everything crossed for you rafaella x x


----------



## rafaella (Feb 12, 2013)

Its bad news.. I'm absolutely devastated... Thank u for all the support x


----------



## misstickle (Jan 5, 2013)

oh honey big hugs & love from here x x


----------



## goddessdream (Aug 23, 2012)

Thinking of you both, Never give up hope for the future


----------



## unicorn4176 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry rafaella...  . 

Out there in the future, there is a rainbow specially for you out there. It is only a matter of time.  .


----------



## misstickle (Jan 5, 2013)

sorry to hear that rafaella, it was a BFN for me too yesterday.  heart feels like it has been ripped out


----------

